# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Discovered a new challenge - macro photography

## GravelBen

Started having a play with some macro photography this week after borrowing a friend's camera with a couple of macro lenses... might have to get a macro lens for my camera too now! Good fun, its like hunting really small critters in your own garden and then some pretty high-precision photography to actually 'shoot' them.

Here are a few I took with friends camera, I'll add a few more once I get something set up with mine.


Fly on daisy (2) by gravelben, on Flickr


Fly on leaf (1) by gravelben, on Flickr


20131230-MacroIV-104 by gravelben, on Flickr


20131230-MacroIV-100 by gravelben, on Flickr


Earwig on daisy (1) by gravelben, on Flickr


20131230-MacroIV-70 by gravelben, on Flickr


20131230-MacroIV-47 by gravelben, on Flickr

More here: Macro - a set on Flickr

----------


## veitnamcam

:Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic GB. That shot of the water droplets on the leaf wowed me.

----------


## Ryan

That is awesome sauce there Ben, I'm fond of macro photography myself, just don't have any of the gear!

----------


## Maca49

You need to spray

----------


## kiwijames

Nice work. The "Thing on Fence" is a praying mantis egg case (hatched). The good news is it is a native mantis case too. The Springbok Mantis is pushing a lot of our natives out.

----------


## GravelBen

Cheers fullas... I was having fun with it, pretty happy with results.

----------


## GravelBen

> I'm fond of macro photography myself, just don't have any of the gear!


Proper macro lenses are pricey eh! I'd prefer to spend the $ on a new scope so I'm going to experiment with cheap adaptors to reverse mount my current lenses as a substitute, apparently it works well if you don't mind doing everything manually.

----------


## Ryan

Ha, at this stage all I roll with is a phone camera.  :Psmiley:

----------


## square1

> Proper macro lenses are pricey eh! I'd prefer to spend the $ on a new scope so I'm going to experiment with cheap adaptors to reverse mount my current lenses as a substitute, apparently it works well if you don't mind doing everything manually.


I love macro photography, but can't justify the expense of a lens. I've heard reverse mounting works pretty well, there are adaptors you can buy I think.

----------


## GravelBen

Spent $30 on a selection of trademe adaptors, seem to be working:

A couple with reversed 50mm


Spidey by gravelben, on Flickr


Lawn daisy by gravelben, on Flickr

And extra close-up with the 50mm reversed onto the front of an 80-200mm zoom - the spider body is 5mm wide and its head/neck thing is 1mm wide:


closer spider (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Stamen by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

And the smaller things get, the trickier it is getting them in focus!


Spider Mite (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Speargrass weevils on a mountain near Lake Ohau:


NZ Speargrass Weevils (2) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## square1

The photos are looking really cool! Which lens are you using? Do you have a link for the adaptor?

----------


## faregame

thats cool

----------


## Red

> The photos are looking really cool! Which lens are you using?


 Ditto! Well done




> Do you have a link for the adaptor?


 i got my adaptor off ebay similar to this one.. 

58mm Macro Reverse Lens Close Up Ring Adapter for Canon EOS Mount EF s 18 55mm | eBay

----------


## GravelBen

> Which lens are you using? Do you have a link for the adaptor?


At this stage I'm using one of these: Nikon AF 50mm f/1.8D NIKKOR Lens-NZ Nikon official | Trade Me

With this adaptor: Reverse Mount Macro for Nikon using 52mm lenses | Trade Me

With pretty good results. You have to do everything manually (no autofocus or camera auto mode) that way but its fun once you figure it out.


Spider eyes - natural light only by gravelben, on Flickr


With the more extreme close-up stuff like the spider mite (really hard work getting good images, focus is so close and tight that you can't get anything bigger than about 4mm) I was using that lens reverse mounted on the front of one of these: Nikon 80-200 f2.8 | Trade Me

With these 2 adaptors together (as I couldn't find a direct 52-77mm reverse): Reverse Coupling Ring Male to male 52-67mm | Trade Me, Step down stepping Adapter Ring 77-67mm | Trade Me

Of course the simple way to do it is just spend anywhere from $300 upwards on a proper macro lens, but I wanted to save $ by making use of the lenses I already had.

----------


## GravelBen

Anyone else have some to share?

----------


## Ryan

I don't have anything to share but was hoping that I could request a picture of something please? Could you perhaps grab a photo of a cat or dog's nose please - specifically the squishy part.

EDIT:

Here's a fly I killed and a bumble bee that I photographed using my phone (Nokia Lumia 920) which is about the best I can offer hahaha.

(Removed fly)

----------


## GravelBen

That bumblebee is a great shot, good effort catching that with a phone!

Here is the nose and eye of a rather puzzled cat:  :Have A Nice Day: 


Cat Nose by gravelben, on Flickr


Cat Eye by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Ryan

Thanks GB - the reason I asked is because I've often wondered about how some dogs in particular start out with black squishy bits and then they fade, become blotchy brown or pink - licked off? Someone told me that they're actually very fine hairs that get worn away... anyway, I wanted to see for myself what's going on there hence the request for a photo.

I don't see any fine hairs on the squishy part.

----------


## GravelBen

Think I'm getting better at this!


Crab Spider (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

Mean bro!!! David Rabbitbourough would be proud!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Mean bro!!! David Rabbitbourough would be proud!


Yep. Pretty clever bugger aye Gibo?

----------


## Gibo

> Yep. Pretty clever bugger aye Gibo?


Yip very clever bugger  :Grin: 
Never met Ben so don't know if he's pretty too  :Wink:

----------


## square1

Looks like I have an identical (probably anyway...) lens, just Canon instead of Nikon! I might have to get one of these adaptor thingees and give it a whirl.

----------


## Dougie

:Wink: 

I love this guy's work. You'd enjoy it too.

----------


## GravelBen

Brilliant!

----------


## Red

I use the reverse adaptor ring as well. Canon d600, love getting out on the driveway on a sunny day. have trouble with getting the depth of focus wide enough tho..

----------


## GravelBen

Good work! Yep dof is a challenge eh, after some advice from other photographers I'm often using around f/11 or f/16 at 1/200 shutter speed now, with the flash going as well to keep it bright enough.

----------


## GravelBen

buzz buzz


Bee on daisy (2) by gravelben, on Flickr


Long legged fly thing by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

That bee is buzzy as!! Cool

----------


## Remington700.270

> That bee is buzzy as!! Cool


That is actually a fly with war paint on...

I really like these photos. Aren't insects beautiful!

----------


## Ryan



----------


## EeeBees

> 18683[/ATTACH]  have trouble with getting the depth of focus wide enough tho..


Red, I love that focus effect...brilliant...

----------


## GravelBen

A few recent ones...


Weevil (3) by gravelben, on Flickr


Flower by gravelben, on Flickr


Slater by gravelben, on Flickr


Daddy long legs by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

And this one that came inside to visit tonight...


Big spider inside (2) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Scouser

Great images.....your getting better GB.......

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> And this one that came inside to visit tonight...
> 
> 
> Big spider inside (2) by gravelben, on Flickr


Of such things, are nightmares made.................

----------


## GravelBen

> Great images.....your getting better GB.......


 :Thumbsup:  Cheers, practice makes... gradually closer to perfect.

----------


## JP100

man those are sweet pics!! good work

----------


## square1

Just bought one of these online, with my huge new backyard I'm sure I will find a few subjects! Will post some pics up as I go, can't wait to get into it.

----------


## GravelBen

Bee on flower (3) by gravelben, on Flickr

Pretty happy with that one!

----------


## Gibo

Thats a ripper!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Thats a ripper!!!


Don't be silly Gibo, it is a bloody Bee.

----------


## Gibo

> Don't be silly Gibo, it is a bloody Bee.


? I dont see any blood??  :Psmiley:  i can be a smart ass too  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Burn! :thumbup:

----------


## GravelBen

Weevil face...


Weevil Snout (2) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

Thats up close n personal! Slight resemblance to Rushy there  :Thumbsup:

----------


## square1

You're doing well @GravelBen!! It's certainly a challenge! I need steadier hands...

----------


## Rushy

> Thats up close n personal! Slight resemblance to Rushy there


Yup.  Pretty close to what looked back at me in the mirror this morning.

----------


## GravelBen

Beetle (2) by gravelben, on Flickr


Bees on purple flower by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Probably a better hunter than me...

----------


## Dundee

Check this spider out

----------


## Rushy

That is a doozy Dundee.

----------


## Kaweka_Neil

Awesome photo's there....  Well done.

----------


## GravelBen

Took a few in the bush on saturday:


Scheming Fly by gravelben, on Flickr


Spider on leaf by gravelben, on Flickr


Fly on fern by gravelben, on Flickr


Fly on fern by gravelben, on Flickr


Dandelion by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

Shit thats cool!! Look how many eyes that spider has! Cross eyed hua!

----------


## Dundee

Watch ya language Gibo :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

Cutting a hedge out today an spotted this little dude hitching a ride with mum

Best I could do with the cheapo camera but you get the picture :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Pests are snails! Good photo :Thumbsup: y

----------


## Dundee

Whats up grass hopper :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Whats up grass hopper
> Attachment 22829


Tasty little buggers those are Dundee.

----------


## EeeBees

Totally brilliant fotos...more please!!!

----------


## Gibo

> Tasty little buggers those are Dundee.


Ha ha you bloody weird bug eating guy  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha you bloody weird bug eating guy


Better than pineapple Gibo (bam thread jump). I wonder if Maca would eat a stick insect if I gave him one.

----------


## GravelBen

> Totally brilliant fotos...more please!!!


Ok then!

Weta by gravelben, on Flickr

Alien Flower by gravelben, on Flickr

Weta glow by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## EeeBees

Wicked...

----------


## Dynastar27

> Tasty little buggers those are Dundee.


yup i will belive you dont think i would wanna try it

----------


## 10-Ring



----------


## 10-Ring



----------


## jord

@GravelBen these are awesome.

----------


## GravelBen

Ladybird (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

Ladybird (2) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Dundee

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

I have got to follow you guys one day as you find so many yummy insects. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

Eat this Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Eat this Rushy
> Attachment 24635


No thanks Dundee. They taste like shit.

----------


## jack

> No thanks Dundee. They taste like shit.


How do you know Rushy have you tried them before?

----------


## Rushy

> How do you know Rushy have you tried them before?


Yes.

----------


## jack

> Yes.


oh yummy, hope you pulled its legs off first  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> oh yummy, hope you pulled its legs off first


No. I started eating huhu grubs with my grandmother when I was a youngster so I am a bug eater from way back. Stick insects, grass hoppers, cicadas, preying mantis etc, they all go in whole. It is the wings on things like cicadas that give me the most grief when chewing. The large honey ants in the Malayan jungle were bloody yummy.  Most people think I am nuts but insects are a great source of protein and it doesn't hurt to reinforce the fact that you can survive off non conventional food sources.

----------


## jack

> No. I started eating huhu grubs with my grandmother when I was a youngster so I am a bug eater from way back. Stick insects, grass hoppers, cicadas, preying mantis etc, they all go in whole. It is the wings on things like cicadas that give me the most grief when chewing. The large honey ants in the Malayan jungle were bloody yummy.  Most people think I am nuts but insects are a great source of protein and it doesn't hurt to reinforce the fact that you can survive off non conventional food sources.


Yeah but Rushy what happens when those legs get stuck in back of throat :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

It's all good if you chew properly.

----------


## jack

> It's all good if you chew properly.


Yeah/Nah I think I will leave that to you, I think I would rather chew on me old boots

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah/Nah I think I will leave that to you, I think I would rather chew on me old boots


You should at least try some huhu grubs. If you don't want to eat them raw then lightly sauté them in butter until the stretch and are golden in colour.  Wonderful stuff.

----------


## jack

> You should at least try some huhu grubs. If you don't want to eat them raw then lightly sauté them in butter until the stretch and are golden in colour.  Wonderful stuff.


Yeah/nah watched my son cook them up and eat them that was enough, but then again hes a human waste disposal system that one

----------


## jack

and when you  see them so closely like you can in those photos then it would definitely be a NO

----------


## Ryan

> ...but then again hes a human waste disposal system that one


Jeez, he's keen.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Scouser

> No. I started eating huhu grubs with my grandmother when I was a youngster so I am a bug eater from way back. Stick insects, grass hoppers, cicadas, preying mantis etc, they all go in whole. It is the wings on things like cicadas that give me the most grief when chewing. The large honey ants in the Malayan jungle were bloody yummy.  Most people think I am nuts but insects are a great source of protein and it doesn't hurt to reinforce the fact that you can survive off non conventional food sources.


Good one Rushy, i started to eat insects about 2-3 years ago....started as a dare....watched Bear Grylls eat so many i thought id give it a go........

----------


## Rushy

> Good one Rushy, i started to eat insects about 2-3 years ago....started as a dare....watched Bear Grylls eat so many i thought id give it a go........


Welcome to the club Scouser.

----------


## GravelBen

Tiny little moth thing this week...

Moth on leaf by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Dundee

Would be great bait for a fly fisher :Thumbsup:

----------


## Timmay

macro/still photography you say?

----------


## Dundee

2nd shot is awesome Timmay :Cool:

----------


## GravelBen

Back into it after a bit of a break...

Sci-fly (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

Sci-fly (3) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## res

This is probably the best photo of a small thing I have ever managed with a phone camera. (iPhone 4s for those geeks who care) it's only a couple of mm across. The fabric is from a windbreaker.

----------


## GravelBen

Thats impressive for a phone camera!

----------


## Dundee

Daddy long legs or is it mummy? :Grin:

----------


## GravelBen

Long legs all right!

Got some good ones today  :Grin: 

Fly portrait (2) by gravelben, on Flickr
Fly portrait (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Marching Slater by gravelben, on Flickr

Bee on flower (1) by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Pack of wild dogs bringing down a pig...

Slater being eaten by ants by gravelben, on Flickr

Slater being eaten by ants by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Gibo

wow! cool pic  :Grin:

----------


## time out

I was having a pee beside this hebe a couple of days back and saw all the insects working it over - bees, bumble bees, wasps etc, - did a risk assessment and put it away - went and got the camera - 
The buggars just wont sit still - I might try it again when I have more time 
Fascinating subjects - love your professional results GravelBen - could look at your pics all day

----------


## Yukon

> Started having a play with some macro photography this week after borrowing a friend's camera with a couple of macro lenses... might have to get a macro lens for my camera too now! Good fun, its like hunting really small critters in your own garden and then some pretty high-precision photography to actually 'shoot' them.
> 
> Here are a few I took with friends camera, I'll add a few more once I get something set up with mine.
> 
> 
> Fly on daisy (2) by gravelben, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fly on leaf (1) by gravelben, on Flickr
> ...


I've just been looking at these. Amazing quality. What camera / lenses? 

I've been thinking about using my assortment of close-up gear recently for a project that I'm toying with. These pics may just have given me a bit of extra impetus. I've got bellows, extension tubes, reversing rings, and if Im feeling a little lazy, close-up lenses that fit the filter thread. I've also got a ring flash which I haven't used much. All depends if I find the time.....  :Sad:

----------


## GravelBen

> I've just been looking at these. Amazing quality. What camera / lenses? 
> 
> I've been thinking about using my assortment of close-up gear recently for a project that I'm toying with. These pics may just have given me a bit of extra impetus. I've got bellows, extension tubes, reversing rings, and if Im feeling a little lazy, close-up lenses that fit the filter thread. I've also got a ring flash which I haven't used much. All depends if I find the time.....


Cheers  :Have A Nice Day: 

The first handful were with a Pentax dSLR and 50mm macro lens, most of the rest have been with a reversed 50mm on Nikon D80 and D7000, some of the higher magnification ones were from a reversed 28mm and a few real extreme ones from reversing the 50mm onto the front of a 200mm (incredibly hard to get results with them stacked like that mind you).

I've started using extension rings lately too, a bit more user friendly than reversed lens in some ways as you still have a nice bright view for focussing - with the reversed lens I'm using the aperture ring to manually stop down before shooting.

Its all manual focus stuff - the reversed lens is basically fixed focus so you just move the camera to get things in focus. I still throw away more macro shots than I keep!

----------


## savage270

had a play with a mates extension tubes on a 50mm




DSC_4946_50mmexttube by nz300wsm, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Monarch Butterfly by gravelben, on Flickr

Monarch Butterfly by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## Dundee

On the wall in shed.

----------


## GravelBen

Spider by gravelben, on Flickr

Spider by gravelben, on Flickr

Earwig by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## EeeBees

Wicked fotos  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## The Bloke

Awesome shots lads.

----------


## time out

Not macro photography but looks like a great thread for insects - had the camera on my belt when I saw this guy flitting round a variegated lacebark tree at the farm yesterday - about 2m range 
I dont usually take much notice of butterflies - but when you see them like this - they are lovely creatures

----------


## Dundee

Looks like he's right up the ass of the bee :Grin:

----------


## time out

They were working on the job together

----------


## steven

What lens(es) are you using for macro?  Im looking at a Nikon 7200 and trying to find a lens to start with, 100mm seems the minimum?

----------


## GravelBen

I'm using a cheap 50mm f1.8 with a $10 reverse adaptor, good for macro on a budget but not as versatile/flexible and takes a bit of practice/experimenting to get good results as its full manual control.

Have heard the Nikon 105mm is fantastic but expensive, Tamron 60mm and 90mm and Tokina have good reputation at a lower price, Nikon 85mm good too. Nikon 40mm and 60mm good optics but working distance probably too short to get many insects without spooking them.

They'll all give about the same maximum magnification (1:1 ie a ~25mm long object will fill the frame on a D7200), but the shorter focal length lenses have to get closer to the subject to do it.

----------


## GravelBen

Anyone know what this thing is? I have no idea but thought it looked interesting!

DSC_1954 by Ben, on Flickr
DSC_1963 by Ben, on Flickr
DSC_1968 by Ben, on Flickr
DSC_1981 by Ben, on Flickr
DSC_1987 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## GravelBen

Necrothread instead of starting a new one... I'm still sporadically taking insect photos!

Earwig_3421 by Ben, on Flickr
Earwig_3411 by Ben, on Flickr

Lost in space by Ben, on Flickr
Space Weevil (6) by Ben, on Flickr
Space Weevil (3) by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Ingrid 51

My missus is into macro photography big time. Images available at index.html. The passion is such that she stills heads into the bush solo on her crutches.

----------


## Tommy

> My missus is into macro photography big time. Images available at index.html. The passion is such that she stills heads into the bush solo on her crutches.


If you're reading this, take 10 mins to have a look through the link, it's bloody amazing

----------

